# Welsh Balwen sheep  / Zwartbles



## _GG_ (22 November 2016)

Anyone got either of these breeds? I currently care for three Balwens. They hadn't been handled at all until they came here and I also have my own four dogs and 17 horses to care for on my own, so the sheep can't get much of my time sadly. 

So, first question...any hints or tips to get them used to being handled? They're currently happy to come for food and will sniff my hands and eat out of my hands, but run off if I try anything else...or just move. I had to herd and then shut them in their shelter to get the Clik on them in the summer and get them in the trailer to be sheared. That was only doable because of some very experienced friends. 

Second question...the owner of the farm and sheep lives in Shropshire, so all management of the animals is left to me and they'd like another 12-16 sheep to graze the orchards. We're not sure about more Balwens as they're so small and the landlords would quite like to help a rare breed if he could. I don't know if Zwartbles are rare, but they're very similar in looks to the Balwens and I do love the colour of them. So, any advice on a good breed to go for (no horns) to graze a number of orchards (about 15 acres in total) would be most welcomed. 

Thanks for reading. x


----------



## PorkChop (22 November 2016)

Zwartbles have become really popular, I haven't had any but I think they are a pretty good natured breed.

Tbh my most tame sheep that I have had would know when you wanted to actually "do" something to them and would be off   I have one here that we hand reared who thinks she is a dog and will follow me anywhere, run next to the quad, follow the car down the drive and snack on the neighbours plants given half a chance  however I have to be quick to take her by surprise if I want to trim or do anything to her in the field 

The best you are really going to get are that they will follow you with food to an enclosure.  Just keep feeding them 

The most docile, amenable sheep are the meat breeds, but can't help with a rare breed sorry  I have Greyface sheep, which are not that common but would be too flightly for what you want.


----------



## _GG_ (22 November 2016)

LJR said:



			Zwartbles have become really popular, I haven't had any but I think they are a pretty good natured breed.

Tbh my most tame sheep that I have had would know when you wanted to actually "do" something to them and would be off   I have one here that we hand reared who thinks she is a dog and will follow me anywhere, run next to the quad, follow the car down the drive and snack on the neighbours plants given half a chance  however I have to be quick to take her by surprise if I want to trim or do anything to her in the field 

The best you are really going to get are that they will follow you with food to an enclosure.  Just keep feeding them 

The most docile, amenable sheep are the meat breeds, but can't help with a rare breed sorry  I have Greyface sheep, which are not that common but would be too flightly for what you want.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, thank you. I'll carry on as I am with them as they will follow me absolutely anywhere.


----------



## jrp204 (22 November 2016)

Z's are becoming very popular particularly with 'hobby' farmers as they are quite docile. They don't have a lot of value as a commercial sheep, they are 'milk' sheep so aren't a lot of good if you want a carcass animal. The fleece also isnt worth much. My husband shears some for a friend and he likens it to handling a big bag of water with very thin skin! The Rams can be massive.
I would look at Beltex, small, fairly quiet and will give you a fantastic meat animal.


----------



## _GG_ (23 November 2016)

jrp204 said:



			Z's are becoming very popular particularly with 'hobby' farmers as they are quite docile. They don't have a lot of value as a commercial sheep, they are 'milk' sheep so aren't a lot of good if you want a carcass animal. The fleece also isnt worth much. My husband shears some for a friend and he likens it to handling a big bag of water with very thin skin! The Rams can be massive.
I would look at Beltex, small, fairly quiet and will give you a fantastic meat animal.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for that. I'll check out the Beltex. They won't be for meat, they'll basically be pets so no rams. The owners don't want the hassle of lambing. 

Thank you x


----------



## jrp204 (23 November 2016)

_GG_ said:



			Thank you for that. I'll check out the Beltex. They won't be for meat, they'll basically be pets so no rams. The owners don't want the hassle of lambing. 

Thank you x
		
Click to expand...

If you only want pets I would go for the Z.


----------



## Wimbles (23 November 2016)

I've managed to get quite a few of mine tame by halter training them and then getting them to realise that they love to be scratched under their thick fleeces.  Some are now ridiculously friendly and run up for a good rub!

As for breeds, I am biased but I have Coloured Ryelands and they are just the nicest "people".  They're not too big, are pretty steady and absolutely gorgeous to look at!  They also tend to stay where you put them!


----------

